# shoe for a wide foot



## thunderzy (Jul 23, 2010)

Who makes a cycling shoe for wide feet? I tried pearl izumi, and a few others but none have been wide enough. I just want a comfortable, durable mountain biking shoe that wont cut off circulation to my toes!!! Any suggestions?

Thanks
Zack


----------



## Big Tuna (Aug 29, 2010)

Specialized Tahoe, I have a very wide foot after I tried on a ton of shoes the Tahoe felt the best, so far pain free riding


----------



## 251 (May 13, 2008)

I've recently had some issues with toe pain, and I've found Specalized shoes to work the best for me. The toe box on the Specialized shoes I've worn are much wider and taller than any thing else I've found. Shoes that have been particularly bad for me are Adidas and Shimano.

Here is a comparison between a Shimano M086L and a Specialized Comp MTB:


----------



## thunderzy (Jul 23, 2010)

Is there a "wide" size designation or just regular sizing?


----------



## rodgerdodger (Mar 30, 2010)

in euro sizes Mega is the equivalent of a EE. I bought some sidi's in Mega that have worked out well


----------



## thunderzy (Jul 23, 2010)

Me feet are widest at the Ball of my foot. I want to try a pair a SIDI but they are just too expensive. I like the look of that Specialized Tahoe. I am leaning toward the lake Mx85 wide. Its not outrageously priced and looks decent. I would rather have something like the tahoe though.I wonder if my LBS carries the Specialized shoe.


----------



## tpc1 (Jun 29, 2010)

I just went through the same thing. I have a 12 4e. I ended up ordering some 5 10 free rides in sz 13 and they fit great. And i know Lake lists wide sizes also.


----------



## MadDuc916 (Jan 10, 2009)

You might try Northwaves, if you need something wider. The Northwaves have a lot of volume, unlike the Sidi's and most of the italian made shoes. The Norhtwave SBS Arelites or the Lizzards hold up well, they fit my wider feet, I'm a 12.5 and the they me great. I would recommend them to anyone looking for new shoes. The only draw back is the lack of local dealers. I had to by mine from Bike Bling, but I lov'em. Hope this helps.

MD


----------



## Bammer (Jan 29, 2007)

Price point has some Sette Enduro shoes that run pretty wide. I always have trouble finding shoes for my wide feet, took a chance on the Sette's and they fit great. I wear a size 10US and bought the size 44 just for reference.


----------



## mtnbiker72 (Jan 22, 2007)

Lake shoes are comfortable, affordable, and come in EE widths for many of their models.


----------



## xpc316e (Sep 27, 2010)

I have Specialized Tahoes and their roadshoes; it seems that all their shoes are built for wide feet as I find them really roomy, especially in the toebox.


----------



## Doba (Nov 29, 2008)

2nd on the Sette Enduro. Most of the shoes I buy have to be wides. Took a chance on the Enduros on the cheap and am really happy with them.


----------



## thunderzy (Jul 23, 2010)

I ordered and received a pair of the Sette enduros. Just in a test fit with the laces and strap wide open they were too tight. I am going to have to buy something with a "wide" designation. I know lake, sidi, shimano, and northwave make a few wide models. But I dont want to spend more than $100 on shoes.


----------



## Bammer (Jan 29, 2007)

thunderzy said:


> I ordered and received a pair of the Sette enduros. Just in a test fit with the laces and strap wide open they were too tight. I am going to have to buy something with a "wide" designation. I know lake, sidi, shimano, and northwave make a few wide models. But I dont want to spend more than $100 on shoes.


That sucks, I have a 4E wide foot and the sette worked great for me, I never had any luck getting comfortable riding shoes untill these. I know that Lake has a wide model, my son bought a pair of them and loves them.


----------



## Big Virgil (Dec 8, 2008)

I have some Forte's. I don't have a super wide foot, but I wear Orthotics and don't have any problems. I bought them last year in Nov or Dec and got them for $59. The 2010 Forte's are a little over $100.


----------



## Dictatorsaurus (Sep 11, 2009)

I have Sidi Mega shoes and Sette Element. The Element is wider and more comfortable than the Sidis. No experience with the Enduros.


----------



## Fisheadgib (Aug 27, 2004)

Another vote for Specialized. I wear a 10 EEE and I have one pair of Lakes that are ok, but get a little tight after a long day of riding. I have two pairs of Specialized shoes that are just as comfortable at the end of a ride as they were at the beginning.


----------



## xprop1 (Apr 5, 2010)

*EE width as well*

i've tried on the Spec Tahoe, nice, but ended up with Northwave's. The key is comfort, don't chimp too much on pricing as they should last many years of use. So jumping from 100 to 200 dollars is worth it over time... Keep the Puppies comfortable.


----------



## AZ (Apr 14, 2009)

Sidi Mega , in short though you need to try them on .


----------



## murtaghstyle (May 29, 2009)

+1 on sidi megas.


----------



## thunderzy (Jul 23, 2010)

Sorry for the delay. I tried a few brands and models. Finally I settled on a pair of shimano custom fit. I didn't actually expect them to work, but the price was too good to pass up. I tried them on and used them in a one hour spin class and they felt better than anything else. Wore them to two spin classes, and just had them molded to my foot. Going to spin tomorrow. So far I get no numbing in my toes, and my foot feels fine in them even after a full hour. I am pleasantly surprised.


----------



## nuggets (Jul 7, 2008)

I wear a 6E size 13. Now what?


----------



## chowdownca (Jun 21, 2006)

I have some 5th metatarsal issues on one foot and went from Sidi Megas to Specialized Experts. The Experts work well on one foot, but the foot with the "pinky toe" burns/pains is still having trouble. I know that the MTB Pro comes in wide sizes, but would be interested in other options. Keen makes a wide SPD shoe, but it's a boat anchor.


----------



## nickp37 (Sep 21, 2011)

Northwave makes some great wide shoes


----------



## andrewry1 (Sep 26, 2011)

Don't dismiss a shoe because it's too expensive.. I'm a 15 EEE in a regular shoe and like you, I tried to economize on shoes and unless your shoe fits well, your ride will be uncomfortable at best, and painful at worst. If that's the case, how much are you going to ride? Save up and buy a good pair of shoes, like the Sidi Megas. You can find them clearances or on sale often if you look. Good luck, ride well!


----------



## jesspal (Apr 26, 2009)

Sidi's are worth every penny. Saddle, Shoes, and Shorts are always places to spend a good amount of money.


----------



## Heat (Jul 4, 2006)

Another vote for the Specialized Tahoe's. They are incredibly comfortable. Granted they don't have the stiff sole of a SIDI the comfort more than makes up for it in my book.


----------



## jcbpc (Oct 11, 2011)

i use Northwaves and the toe box seems very roomy


----------

